# Is anyone else teaching themselves to do entrelac?



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL

Anyone else how there learning this technique?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's on my 'to do" list and I did buy a book. Sorry I'm no help right now.... If I really get bogged down, there is an on-line class offerred by Craftsy and I may have to buy it..... Hang in there.... All that ripping is going to make you an expert.....


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I taught myself about 25 years ago. There were no videos or advice back then. I had bought a sweater pattern and the yarn and tried several times to understand it. Finally, I just decided not to try to second guess the instructions. My advice is to just do EXACTLY what the pattern or instructions say. Once you get the hang of it, it is a breeze. I have made about 100 hats (see some on my avatar) and numerous sweaters and scarves. It is my favorite technique for knitting.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

I also bought the book, but haven't tried it yet. I have some charity work I want to finish first.

There are a number of entrelac videos on Youtube, including a series for making an entrelac blanket.


----------



## Debbieknits (Apr 20, 2011)

The Craftsy class is really good. I just finished a cape and there's also a neck warmer and cowl. Easy once you have a video to watch.


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, I taught myself to knit from a very old knitting book back in 1968, but as an avid lace crocheter, I decided to hold the yarn and needles my own way which felt much more comfortable and natural. Then had people stopping me for years telling me I was knitting "wrong"...turns out I had accidentally taught myself Continental knitting. I am impressed that you taught yourself entrelac without all the lovely visual aids we have via the 'net today.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Try this dishcloth. It's lots of fun and probably uses the same techniques as entrelac:

http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Dorris said:


> Joy, I taught myself to knit from a very old knitting book back in 1968, but as an avid lace crocheter, I decided to hold the yarn and needles my own way which felt much more comfortable and natural. Then had people stopping me for years telling me I was knitting "wrong"...turns out I had accidentally taught myself Continental knitting. I am impressed that you taught yourself entrelac without all the lovely visual aids we have via the 'net today.


I should have added that hats, or anything in the round are easier to do in entrelac. You don't have those pesky end pieces to contend with. I did a workshop on entrelac and it was the end pieces that gave the most trouble. 3 of the group did exactly what I said, as I was knitting along with them. The rest were too ingrossed in trying to figure it out to listen, and they were the ones who had the problems. I had to keep saying, "don't think!" just do as I say. It is the same with patterns. Don't think, just do it.


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the entrelac dish cloth, it is a "must do". 

Joy, that is a good advice - I have just written done the end triangle directions in my Moleskine for quick reference. I was putting the triangles on the wrong ends. Maybe by the time this is done I will not need to ponder at the turns. I will try the entrelac in the round on fingerless mitts to match this scarf/cowl which is now in progress. Just love the texture of this stitch and how it shows off the yarn.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Dorris said:


> Thanks for the link to the entrelac dish cloth, it is a "must do".
> 
> Joy, that is a good advice - I have just written done the end triangle directions in my Moleskine for quick reference. I was putting the triangles on the wrong ends. Maybe by the time this is done I will not need to ponder at the turns. I will try the entrelac in the round on fingerless mitts to match this scarf/cowl which is now in progress. Just love the texture of this stitch and how it shows off the yarn.


You are on the right track. You will find it easy or almost mindless once you get into the rhythm of it. 
Somewhere on KP there is a picture of some of my sweaters.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I am self taught in any of the techniques I use in knitting, crochet & quilting. Entrelac is on my list, but I am learning Lace knitting at the moment.

Count the undoing of your work as fine-tuning the skill :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I learned from a book and learned to knit backwards so I didn't have to flip the project. I did a lot of ripping, etc. But, it is a lovely sweater and I'd do it again. I think learning by oneself is a great challenge and must be good for the brain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I second Joy- it doesn't seem to make sense but it works. Just do as it says, don't try to figure it out- and once you are done it does make sense!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

i made myself a jacket in entrelec its on my avatar nobody shown me i just did it, once i got started i found how easy it was, i want to make another one in autumn colours.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I made a baby cardigan, which initially I struggled with. Once I had mastered it I found it easy and enjoyed doing it and would do others.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, I just finished a Entrelac crochetted blanked in red white adbue its for my son he saw it and really liked its my first one I am trying to knit myself a scarf I am having a tought time with the base triangle the first traingle I can't seam to join the base to the first tier. I found the pattern on VERYPINK.COM I keep watching the tutoiral and I still can't figure it out what is wrong with me if anyone can help I really need the help.


Sally S


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I learned successfully from a booklet from Three Kittens, on making Entrelac socks. That was awhile ago, and I don't know if the booklet is available anymore. I should check. People will probably suggest U-tube videos to you.

There is a technique that made entrelac easy for me once it "clicked"-- knitting backwards. With the right side facing you, you do the knit stitch FROM the right-hand needle onto the left-hand needle. You have to watch how you put the needle into the stitch, and how you wrap the yarn around. It made entrelac lots easier, when I didn't have to turn the piece around every ten stitches. I had a hat, and it had five stitches in each entrelac square, so that would have been a confusing lot of turning. I'll look for the link, "Backwards Knitting."
Carol K in OH


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a book I've been rehashing along with the 'easy' sock book but I've not ventured out into the actual path. I realize that the only way to 'get it' is to try-fail-try again until you can do it. It's just the initial first step that I've not wanted to do....yet. I just dread the frogging.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

It's on my to do list too. Are the tutorials on Youtube useful?


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am doing that and my advice is "go to YouTube "!! Excellent learning tools there!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I skimmed through a lovely French book on entrelac but decided that life is too short.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I learned by watching the YouTube videos and one of the online knitting sites.

Then it was a question of practicing s l o w l y -- only to see that the first set of triangles looked wrong - so I frogged and started over.

It took me a few more times before realizing that the funny way it looked was correct - so I smiled, blew out my breath, and moved on to the next group of blocks.

I was SO excited to be doing entrelac - it only took me 4 decades or so to muster up the courage to give it a try. After all, even if I couldn't do it, no one would murder me for my attempts.

This was my first successful entrelac done in one color:


----------



## nancylschulman (Jul 29, 2011)

If you google entrelac knitting, a ton on you tube videos will come up that give you step by step. I had to do that to get started. It is so much easier to watch someone do it than to go straight from instructions. Good luck! Nancy


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I learned from doing the shawl/scarf in "The Encyclopedia of Knitting". I found the instructions really easy to understand. By the way, you're right. Those end triangles are a pain.


----------



## JoanZ (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi, 
I used this video and the download to make a couple sweaters, the download is just to the right of the video. 
www.frecklesandpurls.com


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

dreamweaver if you google you will find lessons without having to pay for them


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

This is one of the sites I used in order to learn - plus, YouTube.



JoanZ said:


> Hi,
> I used this video and the download to make a couple sweaters, the download is just to the right of the video.
> www.frecklesandpurls.com


----------



## Janma (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, that cardigan is fabulous, question is where do I get the pattern, I too want to learn this art and have like everyone else have studied the books but as yet to try it out.

This site is awesome, if you have a problem, there is always such generous support out there.
Cheers
Janmanz


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Am also attempting to learn using a book and you tube - eek!!! - not as easy as they seem to make it!!! So any help from you wonderful ladies would be so very much appreciated!!! Keep at it girl - we WILL over come!!! LOL !!!


Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I had someone show me the basics about a year ago. I havent done much with it but I am learning and plan to make an afghan when I get a chance.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am and it's giving me fits, too! Trying to make the strawberry baby hat from Rosemary Dysdale's book that was was posted on here a few weeks ago. There are a number of videos on you-tube, but I just can't seem to get the hang of it! I'm afraid the baby will be a toddler before I ever figure it out!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

I, too, am planning on teaching myself entrelac. I found a shawl on Ravelry...a free download...that gives great instructions as well as pictures. There is no problem with the edges which seems to be an issue with entrelac. 

Here is the info for Ravelry: Triangle Entrelac Shawls
by Diane Conroy

Hope this helps!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Dorris said:
> 
> 
> > Joy, I taught myself to knit from a very old knitting book back in 1968, but as an avid lace crocheter, I decided to hold the yarn and needles my own way which felt much more comfortable and natural. Then had people stopping me for years telling me I was knitting "wrong"...turns out I had accidentally taught myself Continental knitting. I am impressed that you taught yourself entrelac without all the lovely visual aids we have via the 'net today.
> ...


I did an entrelac hat last year with a KNITPICKS kit and love it -- will do another one. I have a scarf pattern waiting in the wings, but because entrelac does not look the same on the front and the back (in fact the inside of my hat was a downright sorry mess), and because it is easier in the round, I plan to make the scarf as a tube and close the ends. As others have said, just trust the instructions.


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

That is the dish cloth I taught myself on. It is not difficult once you "just do it" and don't try to think it out.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Dorris,
Go on the Internet and type in tutorial for entrelac and you willl find, I am sure, many tutorials.
I am not there yet but I have looked on a tutorial for future works... Good luck. I am sure you will succeed. Post a picture of the beginning and finish work.



Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


 :thumbup:


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Try something small first. Entralec is fun though.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I must say the advice to learn to knit backwards is one of the best things when working in entrelac. And knowing also that your work till you put in those last Triangles to finish it up is going to look really wonky and disconnected, like you are missing a step somewhere. You are the finishing triangles. But that is at the end so just know that it is not going to "look" right till you get it done. After you get at least 3 levels of rectangles on to it the piece will start to make sense so persevere.


----------



## ceciteje (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you tried watching the videos in YouTube? It takes a little while to get exactly the one you need, but then you can look at it over and over again or pause as many times as needed. Hope it helps!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I used the Knitting Daily written directions. I found their diagrams the best. Of course you have youtube videos, too.

It was a bit confusing at first, but as instructions often say, just follow them and it will work out. It does.


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I have taught myself this one. I ordered an afghan kit and it was the enterlac. Only about a quarter done as it is too warm to work on it now but will pick it up again sometime in the future to finish it.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I bought a book teaching how to do entrelac & it also has several patterns. I practiced with a swatch them made a cowl. It went pretty fast once I got the hang of it. If I make something using 2or more colors I'm not sure what to do with all the loose ends.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I learned with you tube. But I know that PurlPlanet has a wonderful tutorial with videos.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's always a challenge to learn a new technique. Don't give up! I used the softcover book, "Knitting for Dummies". It had the best section for Entrelac I had ever seen. Pics and print working together seamlessly to show just what to do when to get the right effect. I highly recommend it.
Right now, I'm trying the "10-St Blanket" which starts in the center and curls (if boxes can curl) around until it's big enough or you run out of yarn, whichever comes first. I've only frogged it all weekend, knit, frog, knit, count, frog, knit, count, tink, frog....Sigh....:cry:

Don['t give up! When it finally clicks, you've got it cold.


Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Entrelac is on my "to do" list also. I have several WIPs to finish before I start though.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

Just google intrelac and a u tube video will come. There is also a pattern for a scarf. It's a good video. Betty


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I made this one as my first attempt. ...quite easy and fun. I really enjoyed this project. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/24498.aspx

I found as the scarf got longer, the turning got more cumbersome. Smack the forehead. I came up with the idea to fold up the completed part of the scarf, pin it together with a giant stitch holder and then I could turn the work with ease. Keep going and as Joy Marshall said, it will get mindless. This was my baseball game project. I only knitted it at my nephew's baseball games.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never heard of it! Guess I'll have to check it out. This is what I love about this site, I learn something new all the time!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I did teach myself entrelac with the help of the internet some nyears ago...


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

You-tube will be helpful.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

This stitch is one of my favorites. I love the look when finished. I made a hat using the technique...had a few mistakes. It was knit in the round. Keep working the stitch and before long it is there for you!!!!


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with this pattern. It is very clear and easy to follow.  Do exactly what it says then go on. Don't read ahead. Once you have made this, your pattern should be much easier.


fergablu2 said:


> Try this dishcloth. It's lots of fun and probably uses the same techniques as entrelac:
> 
> http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


----------



## Westie Girl (May 10, 2012)

www.planetpurl.com has a great step-by-step video. And it's free

http://planetpurl.com/community/index.php?page=videos&section=browse


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

A friend and I worked on berets together. We neither one had ever done entrlac before. We'd knit awhile rip out awhile. We finally finished so keep on trying. It does get easier.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks for sending the link to this pattern. Looks like it would be a fun intro to entrelac, which is new to me. lulu4


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I made the garterlac dishcloth from the criminyjickets site and the only problem I had was after I had done the first bottom tier, I couldn't understand what it meant to pick up stitches from the previous row. I finally figured out that it meant to attach the yarn to that first "tier", not to the row I had just knitted off the needles. Then everything worked out. Funny how one simple word can really screw you up!


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the hint. I'll have to write this down since it doesn't mean a thing to me til I start the garterlack dishcloth. Looks like a nice project and I do knit dishcloths a lot but only the simple ones. Love this forum since everyone is so helpful. lulu4


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

About 30 years ago I found a pattern for a pull-over sweater in Entrelac and made it by following directions. It was such a hit that all my daughters and friends wanted one. I never made one for myself as I was tired of the pattern by the time I made all of the ones for them. I recently purchased the entrelac book because it has so many different designs.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

I made my self a jacket many years ago and just followed exactly what it said in the pattern, either my pattern was really well written or because I wasn't expecting it to be hard it wasn't, anyway I never had any probs working it. I have also knitted several jackets for toddlers 1 of which I have a life sized doll dressed in. I was planning to post some pics of my latest projects on here and if I do I will include it. I have only come back to knitting a couple of months ago after not touching my needles for years, my 9 year old granddaughter wanted some clothes knitted for her baby born and her build a bear and asked me to do some, I'v not stopped since and have even completed some projects that I found half finished lurking in the bottom of a black sack full of yarn. I have so much yarn to use my spare room looks like a woolshop and I even gave several bin bags full to my sister to use at the school she works at for the kids craft projects. I used to do a lot of machine knitting even opened a market stall selling cones of yarn when my own children were small. I still had a lot of the cones stored away but decided I needed to declutter but now wish I had kept more back to use even though I have more thsn enough still to use lol


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Will try it at some point but haven't had time. Let us know the tips you learn and good luck!


----------



## babydollkelly (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with Joy also. I have been knitting since 9 years old. I never pre read my pattern because it can be very confusing. I made a scarf with entrelac stitch just following pattern and it was a fun project! It came out nice too!


----------



## BeckyOH (May 18, 2012)

I taught myself entralac using the youtube videos and a pattern I had found for a scarf. But I made a bedspread (my avatar)and loved it! I also learned to knit and purl in reverse on youtube so you don't have to be turning the work all the time! That made a huge difference, especially on the bedspread! I also say "just do it"!


----------



## azcarol10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, oh yes, determined to learn this after so many years of admiring. Went to every internet suggestion, took a private class for $50.00 and yes, I got the concept, but the hour wasn't long enough to learn the ends. So,o,o I ordered a gorgeous afghan kit from Mary Maxim, for $99.00 and new that would do it if nothing else did. I looked at it daily, put it back, then...........I started it, and yes it was confusing until I read it out loud to myself, each and every word, with needles in hand and low sand behold whatever was written worked. 
I was nervous at each end, but following directions and finally relaxed half way through the afghan. I just ordered two baby entrelacs from Mary Maxim and am waiting for delivery. If need be I will still use the above instructions at the ends of row. I don't know how to print and send, or I would do that for you. But if you call them tell them it's the one for $99-99 as they have another one for less money. Maybe you can buy the instructions. I will end with I absolutely loved every moment of making it. 
Good luck, Carol


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Joy, that's encouraging. I also gave it a first try but got bogged down in the instructions, & just frogged it. I think I'll give it another try.


----------



## licabr (Mar 20, 2012)

I troll a lot of YouTube videos, that's how I learn a lot of stitches.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I just finished my scarf in entrelec. The book Entrelac The Essential Guide to Interlace Knitting by Rosemary Drysdale I found very helpful. She has a step by step instructions and pictures.

I did make the dish cloth first.

Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Janibug (Jan 29, 2012)

Some time ago there was a post and link to a baby entrelac blanket that I downloaded and tried as this technique was on my to do list and voila it worked. The instructions were very easy and i can now say I do entrelac and yes it is addicting. Look at the website nickki, in stitches as this is on my photocopy page. Good luck and hope this helps as she takes the myth out of entrelac knitting.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

What a lovely picture-tutorial that I can print off and take with me as I travel.

I think this would be a natural for Knooking.

Carolyn


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbdown:  Yes I have given it a whirl in general I got on ok but there were some big mistakes have frogged it now and hope to try again later. Got my info from utube! Keep going you may be able to help me later.
Regards Mary


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I learned a few months ago for my jaywalking sweater. I understand ripping out. However, follow the pattern and there are some you tubes that helped. When I figured it out I found it fun and it looks good on the sweater. Hang in there you can do it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

I learned from a video tutorial "Entrelac Scarf" on Very Pink's web site.
It is so much easier for me to learn from a video than from a book or written instructions -- I even like it better than person to person instruction, because I can fast forward or rewind as needed.

I made it with two colors and because I didn't like the way the back looks for a scarf, I made it into a pillow instead.

http://www.verypink.com


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is link that was very helpful to me. Don't give up...once you get the hang of it, it is really easy. Best advice I can give you is to always slip the first stitch on the knit and purl side of every row.

http://knittyotter.typepad.com/otterknits/2007/03/entrelac_scarf_.html

Here is a pic of the baby blanket I did

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85414-1.html


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Beautiful Jaywalking sweater!
think I'll be lucky to make dishcloth. thanks for the incentive. lulu4


----------



## tdbear4jm (Oct 16, 2011)

I am teaching myself Entrelac knitting. After a few bad starts and much watching of the U-Tube instructions, I think I have it now. I found that the book Entrelac, The Essential Guide to Interlace Knitting by Rosemary Drysdale gives extremely clear instructions. Good luck.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

There is a great step by step photo tutorial for beginners... Pictures for each change! It is entitled Entrelac step-by-step photo tutorial for beginners written by Urszula Szwabowicz. After I struggled with trying to understand from various methods, I found this.... And voilé! Suddenly I was able to wrap my brain around it!!!!!!!!! LOL I am 80 yrs. old and some things don't always come easy. this one helped!!!!!! Maybe if you googled the title or her name you will find it ...... and you can print it out and then have it for easy access. 

Blessings!

MaryAnn


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> i made myself a jacket in entrelec its on my avatar nobody shown me i just did it, once i got started i found how easy it was, i want to make another one in autumn colours.


Your jacket is just beautiful! Is it from a variegated yarn? If it's missing one day...Just saying... pj stitches!


----------



## ecirwin (Mar 9, 2011)

I was intrigued, too, so did a hat -- ripped it out 4 times, but finally did it, making adjustments to the pattern so that the hat fit me. It is an addicting technique and I can't wait to do another hat. Shoulder surgery has me sidelined temporarily.


----------



## Omisan (Apr 2, 2012)

Try googling 'entrelac'. There are some very good instructional videos that really help.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a link with a photo of some entrelac that incorporates other stitch patterns such as lace and cable. I am inspired;.

http://blog.yarn.com/exceptional-entrelac/


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Your jacket is lovely.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have signed up to take the class on Craftsy.com. I'm doing lace shawls right now so it's going to be later this year.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I havent tried yet but will soon! Good luck. Say a prayer to guide your mind and hands. It works!!!!


----------



## mrsgrubb (Mar 20, 2012)

I have knitted for over 50 years and since I am now retired from teaching this is one of the things I want to try. I also have never knitted anything with multiple colors in a row using a chart. That is also on my list. My favorite is cables and baby clothing.


----------



## Doc Ruffmo (Nov 26, 2011)

http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/17/instruction-to-entrelac-knitting-with-illustrations/






Rosemary Drysdale's book is worth the price and then some. It was my step by step guide.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=entrelac+book&hl=en&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=626&bih=314&wrapid=tlif134245530472310&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=601592937919146462&sa=X&ei=jD4EUKjxApLz6wGfyqzQBg&ved=0CFsQ8wIwAA

When I started learning this technique I found excerpts from her book online doing a Google search. I did not find that site today, but it may be I am just not holding my tongue just right. I made a sweater and a matching cap of my own design in browns, tans, ecru, cream and mixed color yarns. I don't recommend doing a sweater entirely in entrelac. The shoulders may need re-inforcement. Easily rectified, but tricky.

Don't try to cerebralize entrelac. Just follow the instructions blindly. Once you get to the fifth teir, you will get into the zone and fly. Of course, you will have to frog now and again, but it will not deter you.

Good luck.


----------



## diaz428 (May 23, 2012)

I bought the new book on Entrelac. It has very easy instructions.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm using a scarf pattern from "Freckles &Purls". Very easy instructions!!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw a sample of a class project (beret) in a yarn shop which stopped me dead in my tracks. I think I didn't even buy yarn that trip, ending up looking at the sample in detail instead. Loved it at first sight but they weren't going to teach a class anytime soon. So I found a tutorial on the Internet and some Noro yarn and taught myself. Made a shawl, will have to post a photo here.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

About 22 years decided to knit myself an entrelac sweater from an English pattern. Those side triangles were a problem. Doing entrelac in the round without side seams is easier for me as there are no side triangles to figure out.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Doc Ruffmo said:


> http://craftlover.wordpress.com/2007/03/17/instruction-to-entrelac-knitting-with-illustrations/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc: Your last chapter above is what I try to get across.
Because it looks complicated, people are inclined to get a mental block. And reading the pattern ahead of time is fatal.
I can't say it enough: JUST DO EXACTLY WHAT THE PATTERN SAYS AND DON'T THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I am, but I'm taking a little vacation away from it to see if that helps.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Dorris said:


> Joy, I taught myself to knit from a very old knitting book back in 1968, but as an avid lace crocheter, I decided to hold the yarn and needles my own way which felt much more comfortable and natural. Then had people stopping me for years telling me I was knitting "wrong"...turns out I had accidentally taught myself Continental knitting. I am impressed that you taught yourself entrelac without all the lovely visual aids we have via the 'net today.


I also taught myself to knit using a book and found that the Continental knitting works better for me. I too am also trying to teach myself entrelac knitting. I did see something about knitting backward on one video that seemed a good way to work entrelac.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

About 30 years ago someone gave me a beautiful sweater pattern that wound up being entralac. A friend and I sat and did each stitch step by step as the instructions were written. Didn't have any idea that the pattern was entralac. Took us a very long time to get the hang of it, but eventually our stock to it attitude paid off and I wound up with a beautiful sweater.
Since then I have not done any entralac, but it is on my to do list. Hope I live long enough to finish everything on the list which mysteriously keeps growing.
I am su re you will eventually understand the pattern and wind up with something beautiful.


----------



## valady (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I am new here but I "lurk" here every day. Recently I finished my first entrelac garment, a gorgeous skirt made in the round, and fuller as it gets toward the bottom. I love it! AND since I'd not done entrelac, and the skirt called for lace patterns within each triangle, it was right for me....not boring. I just followed the pattern blindly and eventually it all made sense, so I made another one for a friend.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

valady, we want to see a picture of that lovely skirt.

On your first entrelac project, you knitted lace into

every square? A whole skirt? and you made another one?

WOW


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

yes, Ifinished a entrelac crochet blanket it came out pretty good.I am starting to knit a scarf I found the site verypink.com the tutorial is pretty good. It's not as hard as one would think take it tier by tier and things go well. 
SS


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Westie Girl said:


> www.planetpurl.com has a great step-by-step video. And it's free
> 
> http://planetpurl.com/community/index.php?page=videos§ion=browse


Thank you for the link.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I was watching YouTube videos on exactly this last night as a refresher. It was from Planet Purl. I thought they were very clear. I also watch another with an Asian woman whose hands flew as she when through the instructions. LOL She is an amazingly fast knitter. It was not Lily Chin.

Anita


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello Dorris:

Eunny Jang has a great video that you can watch on Interweave.com on Entrelac.

Cheryl


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

I was trying to knit entrelac. Bought a book and started. I realized I am much better at crocheting than knitting, so switched to entrelac crochet. I took to it right away and just love it. I'm on my second afghan now.

Keep trying and I do think just do it and not overthink is the way to go.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I was going to take a mini class at my LYS...I bought the pattern and yarn...thought I'd try a bit before the class started...and finished my project before class started...I found it quite easy!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello Dorris:
> 
> Eunny Jang has a great video that you can watch on Interweave.com on Entrelac.
> 
> Cheryl


If you go to August 13,2010 after you key into interweave.com and scroll to: "Discover a new technic Entrelac knitting dailey you will see her video.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I did try it once & kind of succeeded but I believe I was not doing all of it correctly because I had quite a problem at the edges turning the work. I will pursue once more.


----------



## Marisky (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi i'm new to, i've made so many blankets using that stitch to. i love it. i don't know how to send a picture of the one i'm working on. new to all this


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Add me to the list of wanna-learn-entrelac. I watched a video and decided I better start with a scarf. So am looking for a pattern. Or maybe a hat since someone said knitting in the round is easier for entrlac. Soon I will try it.


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, it's Bernat Mosaic which knits out in stripes. lulu4


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Wasn't sure if the subject heading referred to knitting or crochet, but having trawled through all the messages it seems that it's mostly knitting ...

If anyone's looking for Entrelac crochet, there's a Yahoo group dedicated to that very subject (I'm also a member):

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/tunisiancrochet/

Here's a crochet version I made:


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

this is on my to do list as well


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Try this dishcloth. It's lots of fun and probably uses the same techniques as entrelac:
> 
> http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


This is going on my to do list. I hope I can get to it soon. Thanks


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=entrelac+scarf&I2.x=0&I2.y=0&craft=0&categoryKey=&subcategory=Any&size=&edition=&cost=Any&componentCategoryKey=Any&yarnClass=Any&searchType=0

I used the link above and made two scarves. I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but I've managed to get through entrelac. my only advice is to keep at it and do exactly what the instructions say to do, even if it looks/feels weird.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

I signed up for the on-line Craftsy Entrelac Knitting course and just started it last night. I tried to learn once before while in a class..... This works much better for me. I was knitting backwards in no time! and it really makes sense now.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

It is on my to do list....I love the look and also downloaded the dishcloth during a search on Entrelac...I will start there.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

dandylion said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this dishcloth. It's lots of fun and probably uses the same techniques as entrelac:
> ...


Service Unavailable
Error 503


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I learned earlier this year by watching You Tube tutorial. It was so helpful. Now after I finish a few projects in the waiting I will come up with something to make with entrelac.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

pjstitches said:


> phylled1 said:
> 
> 
> > i made myself a jacket in entrelec its on my avatar nobody shown me i just did it, once i got started i found how easy it was, i want to make another one in autumn colours.
> ...


The yarn for the light part is varigated. then every 14 row used yarn that had the purple tune from the first yarn and did the stripes for 14 rows. The enterlac colors were inspired from the variated yarn . I picked up the sticthes around the neck and learn how to do the enterlac. slow going at first,but with you tube I did figure it out. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

How nice you made a hat in colors have fun wearing it. Very nice Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

send a picture would love to see it Happy knitting Linda


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85414-1.html


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I googled the steps. Then I taught myself how to knit both ways so I don't have to turn the project!! THAT was fun :!:


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Not yet, but, like many others, I want to learn it. I figured I'd go to youtube, I have had good luck learning several new techniques from youtube. I'm wishing us both 'good luck'!


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> i made myself a jacket in entrelec its on my avatar nobody shown me i just did it, once i got started i found how easy it was, i want to make another one in autumn colours.


Beautiful sweater! I haven't knitted in entrelac yet, but have crocheted a hat.....


----------



## barb Ross (Mar 20, 2012)

just went into this cite and printed the pattern it is so neat have to do it Barb


----------



## mmajik mike (May 7, 2011)

There is a six part series called Entrelac Knitting on You Tube. It is very helpful.


----------



## mmajik mike (May 7, 2011)

There is a six part series called Entrelac Knitting on You Tube. It is very helpful.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

I learned by watching the videos from plant purl. They are great!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


Sorry but I'm confused already! Don't mean to be awkward, but do you mean Entrelac knitting or Entrelac crochet design?


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a great video on youtube. It answers all the questions. Once you see it's so easy and I made a few scarves with mulitcolored or self striping yarn the effect was great and you didn't have all the ends to sew in. let me know if you can't find it and I'll see if I can.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Jackie26 said:


> There is a great video on youtube. It answers all the questions. Once you see it's so easy and I made a few scarves with mulitcolored or self striping yarn the effect was great and you didn't have all the ends to sew in. let me know if you can't find it and I'll see if I can.


Is that Entrelac knitting or crochet?


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I taught myself about 25 years ago. There were no videos or advice back then. I had bought a sweater pattern and the yarn and tried several times to understand it. Finally, I just decided not to try to second guess the instructions. My advice is to just do EXACTLY what the pattern or instructions say. Once you get the hang of it, it is a breeze. I have made about 100 hats (see some on my avatar) and numerous sweaters and scarves. It is my favorite technique for knitting.


Hi Joy. I have been trying to learn the entrelac knit lately. I've been able to do the crochet quite easily. That I learned on a site from You Tube. There I found a site for the knitting one but have yet to try it. Doesn't look too hard. After I finish the projects I'm doing right now, I'd love to try it. I just love your hats. Wish me luck!
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

piaemn said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I taught myself about 25 years ago. There were no videos or advice back then. I had bought a sweater pattern and the yarn and tried several times to understand it. Finally, I just decided not to try to second guess the instructions. My advice is to just do EXACTLY what the pattern or instructions say. Once you get the hang of it, it is a breeze. I have made about 100 hats (see some on my avatar) and numerous sweaters and scarves. It is my favorite technique for knitting.
> ...


It isn't hard at all. Once you get into the swing of it, it is downright easy. I would advise trying a hat first. You don't have to worry about the end pieces that some find so confusing. You just go around one way, and turn around and go back the other.
I have sold close to $2000 worth of my hats. Every cent has gone to help the African grandmothers who are struggling to raise children orphaned by AIDS.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds fantastic. I can hardly wait to start. I guess you can tell by now that I'm "hooked" on crocheting and knitting. As soon as I finish one project, my mind is already coming up with the next one. Did you make the hats in 2 colors or more than 2? I definitely have to try it since I donate a lot of knitted and crocheted hats for the infusion center at the hospital where I work.


----------



## mpettitt (Feb 25, 2012)

Debbieknits said:


> The Craftsy class is really good. I just finished a cape and there's also a neck warmer and cowl. Easy once you have a video to watch.


I have bought this video also and look forward to trying it!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This is definitely on my to do list. I have purchased dishe yarn from Knit picks. I am planning to take it with me on vacation next month to start some placemats.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

didough said:


> Wasn't sure if the subject heading referred to knitting or crochet, but having trawled through all the messages it seems that it's mostly knitting ...
> 
> If anyone's looking for Entrelac crochet, there's a Yahoo group dedicated to that very subject (I'm also a member):
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I learned by using Rosemary Drysdale's book which I obtained at our local library. A couple others on the subject were available there too. Also used U-Tube tutorials and decided to use the method of slipping the first stich first. I used Bernat Baby Sport Yarn and made the pink baby blanket in above book in the lace pattern, not hard and fun to do. It turned out very nice. All my learning was free. Try that and see how you like it before investing in the class; unless you just enjoy having the companionship and backup while learning and money spent not important. Since I used a lace pattern I decided not to do it knitting backwards and save that learning lesson for another project.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet entrelac....it's cool....and lately I taught myself basket weave and Tunisian....


----------



## beth11 (May 1, 2012)

i made a vest years ago. I don't remember it being that difficult. It was fun once you got the hang of it. I didn't know then that it was called entrelac.


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

have I missed something here what entrelac


----------



## Waterfront (May 26, 2012)

I learned Entrelac from an online class given by craftsy.com. It is really good and I highly recommend it. Just go to the website and look for Entrelac class.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

check out Youtube that's where I learned!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful designs here. Love the look of tunisian crochet and entrelac.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> I made the garterlac dishcloth from the criminyjickets site and the only problem I had was after I had done the first bottom tier, I couldn't understand what it meant to pick up stitches from the previous row. I finally figured out that it meant to attach the yarn to that first "tier", not to the row I had just knitted off the needles. Then everything worked out. Funny how one simple word can really screw you up!


The first pattern I used explained that each tier was sometimes called a row (which I guess it is, it is a row of rectangles not a row of stitches).


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Try this dishcloth. It's lots of fun and probably uses the same techniques as entrelac:
> 
> http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


I love this dishcloth! Have made several of them. I find that entrelac seems to make my knitting go much faster.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I agree with Joy Marshall. You need to sit down and concentrate on the instructions and do exactly what they say and then persevere.

I did entrelac for the first time a couple of months ago and found that once I had done the row of foundation blocks the rest just fell in place. The end triangles took a bit of time to get used to but I eventually managed to get them right.

When you have finished the scarf don't forget to post a picture for us all to see.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

foxglove said:


> Dorris said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> ...


Here is a photo of the pram blanket that I made in entrelac - my first attempt. It took just over a week.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I just recently taught myself how to do this. I have a book but just was not getting it! I found a series of six videos that were great on a site called "Planet Purl" I watched them once and was off! Now I am making a baby blanket and I will have to go back and review how to make the last row to finish off.

Saundra


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a book. "Entrelac, The essential guide to interlace knitting by Rosemary Drysdale. I love the book as it gives detailed instructions with pictures that are very easy to follow, and a variety of patterns. Hope this helps.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ohhhh the blanket is beauuuutiful! Wow the first one, you are GOOOOD. Congratulations. Do you have the patters?
[email protected]

Is the border a separate piece?



foxglove said:


> foxglove said:
> 
> 
> > Dorris said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Foxglove,

That is beautiful blanket, love the colors.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I meant patterns not patters... hahahaha oops


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

I do entrelac in knitting. But I guess you could also do it in crochet.


----------



## Sassynana (May 1, 2012)

What the heck, exactly, is entrelac???


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sassynana said:


> What the heck, exactly, is entrelac???


Sassy ... here is a closeup of entrelac ... see how each block is knitted a different direction?

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Dentrelac&w=160&h=133&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dentrelac%23focal%3D2748e0557445a460a86ed5245c011f7c%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.myknitpatterns.com%252fEntrelac%252fEntrelacCU.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dentrelac%23focal%3D2748e0557445a460a86ed5245c011f7c%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.myknitpatterns.com%252fEntrelac%252fEntrelacCU.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dentrelac%23focal%3D2748e0557445a460a86ed5245c011f7c%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.myknitpatterns.com%252fEntrelac%252fEntrelacCU.jpg&p=entrelac&type=&no=4&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4929901535887389%26id%3D42155926bac7628bf8851f0abde4b830&tit=Colleen%26%2339%3Bs+Entrelac+Projects&sigr=14oammn47&sigi=14hb74d64&sigb=11inin6hj&fr=mcafee


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I'm doing a dishcloth in entrelac but I have frogged it 3 times now, mostly because I stop and pick it up the next day and seem to have lost my place. I got 3/4s of the way through before I frogged it last night. It's now put aside for another time when I can concentrate. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Jackie26 said:


> I do entrelac in knitting. But I guess you could also do it in crochet.


You surely can - this is my Tunisian crochet blanket


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm doing a dishcloth in entrelac but I have frogged it 3 times now, mostly because I stop and pick it up the next day and seem to have lost my place. I got 3/4s of the way through before I frogged it last night. It's now put aside for another time when I can concentrate. Hope you have better luck.


It's easy to get lost. When I'm doing the dishcloth, I put a postit note on my pattern to mark my place.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Very very nice and your tension is just purrrfect.



didough said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> > I do entrelac in knitting. But I guess you could also do it in crochet.
> ...


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

didough said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> > I do entrelac in knitting. But I guess you could also do it in crochet.
> ...


that is just beautiful


----------



## RevSheryl (Jul 2, 2012)

I am. The best tutorial I have found thus far (there are several). I am sending you the pdf file. Let's keep in touch and share.


----------



## RevSheryl (Jul 2, 2012)

Great tension. I just started crocheting entrelac. I am encouraged.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

didough said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> > I do entrelac in knitting. But I guess you could also do it in crochet.
> ...


You've done a beautiful job and the stitches are so even. Love it.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the down load. Will try this in the future.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I go on vacation thursday or friday of this week. I am wondering what yarn I will take with me. Not thinking of clothes, geez I do have that undiagnosed illness! lol I am working on "new knitted christmas stockings for about 15 to 18 members of my family. I have 3 almost done. Maybe Ill work on those or dishcloths or placemats, yahoo what fun to decide what to do on vacation with no interupptions.


----------



## valady (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for your interest in my entrelac skirt. I don't have a pic of it yet but a friend of mine does. I'll pic as soon as I learn how, ok? Sharon


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been entrelacing for many years. It is easy once you get the gist. The most important thing I learned was how to handle the many yarns use.

I put them in zip lock bags. Cut a hole in the bottom and thread the yarn through. This helps me keep the yarn from tangling. 

Also when working from a chart you need to remember the right side of the chart is the right side of your work. The left side of the chart is worked on the wrong side of your work.


----------



## gmalong (Apr 9, 2012)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


Go to http://verypink.com Staci has the whole scarf on her website and she's a great teacher. It's also on youtube, entralac scarf by verypink.com She's the best.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

> Here is a photo of the pram blanket that I made in entrelac - my first attempt. It took just over a week.


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you to everyone. I finished the cowl last night. The pdf tutorial and all the links and encouragement got me through. I have enjoyed hearing about everyone else's trial and triumphs with the stitch. I have ordered the book, Entrelac, and plan to become proficient with this.


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

hi
pinsandneedles I did a entrelac in tunisian crochet and it came out very nice. it was not too hard to do I am doing a entrelac in knitting it's a scarf that too is comming out nicely. 

Sally S.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

sally Spining said:


> hi
> pinsandneedles I did a entrelac in tunisian crochet and it came out very nice. it was not too hard to do I am doing a entrelac in knitting it's a scarf that too is comming out nicely.
> 
> Sally S.


well i am just going to have to get busy


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a great pattern. I use Sugar 'n Cream in variegated colors. My favorite for this pattern is black/white/gray. For some reason I always seemed to lose my place when using straight needles. I happened to have a short bamboo circular and that works better for me. Enjoy. It's a fun knit!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

iridger said:


> This is a great pattern. I use Sugar 'n Cream in variegated colors. My favorite for this pattern is black/white/gray. For some reason I always seemed to lose my place when using straight needles. I happened to have a short bamboo circular and that works better for me. Enjoy. It's a fun knit!


It also knits up quite nicely in the Hobby Lobby I Love That Cotton ombre colors.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

My friend at work is a snot and did it the first time. It is also on my to do list along with the shawl knit along and fair isle and wire jewelry and and and...


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I made an entrelac scarf and I found the best instructions in the books at the library.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

you know it does not even look fun to me.I watched an old knotty gritty show today it was an entrelac book cover.The designer herself was having trouble.I like new things but not so challenging


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

newmansbest said:


> you know it does not even look fun to me.I watched an old knotty gritty show today it was an entrelac book cover.The designer herself was having trouble.I like new things but not so challenging


It's not hard at all. Trust me ... if I can do it ... everyone here should be able to do it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Hi Dorris
If you go to "YouTube" and type in entralac, you can find a wonderful video that shows you how. Also, can't remember where, I was able to print pictures of the process. I am a visual person. Good Luck


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I was browsing on Raverly and found a scarf in entrelac. I think that I will start with this one, after I finish socks that I am trying to learn how to do. There are so many things I want to do, but I am a slow knitter. I use to make quilts, but got tired of that, so I got away from my embroidery machine and started knitting.
Good Luck


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I printed (from the computer obviously) the following:

Entrelac step-by-step photo tutorial for beginners 
written by Urszula Szwabowicz

It is 10 pages of very detailed instructions..... 

I think this is an excellent tutorial..... 

Good luck... it has words and pictures!!!!!


----------



## twopointysticks (Aug 6, 2012)

Here you can get a free tutorial on entrelac along with a pattern for a wrap, and I have also taken Gwen Bortner's class on Craftsy, which is very good.

http://www.sapphiresnpurls.com/2012/06/entrelac-tutorial.html


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Mary Ann, what web site did you go to, to print out the instructions. Thanks


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Dorris said:


> I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> 
> Anyone else how there learning this technique?


I'm starting again, more or less from scratch. I did some entrelac knitting about 25 years ago but have forgotten how I did it. I've just bought two books from Amazon about entrelacs. One by Rosemary Drysdale, it's mainly an instruction book and very detailed with good pictures. The other is mainly a pattern book with some interesting stuff in it.
Entrelacs have always fascinated me. I saw recently a washcloth in garter lac, that's entrelacs done in garter stitch. I fancy that for baby blankets because I like both sides of a blanket to look the same.
The first couple of rows are fiddly but once you get going it becomes easier. Good luck with your entrelacs.
Di


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> Dorris said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to the group and am attempting to teach myself to do entrelac. I am using Knit Picks beautiful City Tweed Aran in the discontinued colorway Larkspur. Figuring out how to do the triangle ending on the alternate strips has been a real bear. The scarf I thought would be done in a week has taken nearly two and I am only half way there due to all the rip outs. LOL
> ...


I love to make the Garterlac dishcloth. Here is the link for anyone who wants to make it: http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes
Dorris I did a entrelac blanket in crochet and now I am attempting a scarf in Entrelac and I am knitting it so far it's going fairly well It's a bit frustrating because you have to turn every row. If you haven't already try going to verypink.com staci Perrie is very good at explaining it she can be a bit too fast but the Idear comes through or freckles and purl .com

ss :roll:


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

sally Spining said:


> Yes
> Dorris I did a entrelac blanket in crochet and now I am attempting a scarf in Entrelac and I am knitting it so far it's going fairly well It's a bit frustrating because you have to turn every row. If you haven't already try going to verypink.com staci Perrie is very good at explaining it she can be a bit too fast but the Idear comes through or freckles and purl .com
> 
> ss :roll:


No, you don't need to turn at the end of every row. I found that irritating until I learned how to do backward knitting. It's really easy. I'm sure you will find a video for backward knitting but if you can't or if it doesn't make sense I can send you the instructions from my book.
Di


----------



## Pixie Dust (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi
I taught myself how to knit an entrelac scarf and it was fun not to hard to do a bit frustrating because having to turn it every stitch it worked out well would I do it again I don't think so. I'll stick to socks and smaller things.

SS


----------

